# Everyone should Post Their System Configuration in Their Signiture for Better Support



## BeigeG3Master (Sep 19, 2000)

Everyone should Post Their System Configuration in Their Signiture for Better Support

Just Look At my Signiture for a good example of what i mean. I think it would help us all understand what problems you may be having and also let us see if our system will support OS X since we can compare ours to yours.

Just an idea, hope everyone does it!!!!


----------



## RaceTercel (Sep 20, 2000)

Hey, I'm gonna do that right now ...


----------

